# What about Sardinia?



## Conan (May 23, 2008)

The RCI Directory shows 28 resorts, but the TUG databases are bare.

Any suggestions?
What part of the island offers the best beaches and local color?

Properties are spread among the following locations:

Trinta'D'Agultu  [1] Villasimius  [1] Arzachena  [6] Budoni  [3] Golfo Aranci  [2] Olbia  [3] Orosei  [1] Palau  [1] Porto Rotondo  [8] San Teodoro  [1] Tortoli' Arbatax  [1]


----------



## eal (May 23, 2008)

My goddaughter is in Sardinia right now for a week's vacation - I will pick her brains when she returns and post any advice that might be useful for you.


----------



## Laurie (May 24, 2008)

FWIW, I posted a review of Hotel Residence Porto Piccolo, which is in Arzachena, back in 2000 (under Italy) - I'm not sure I can remember enough to answer specific questions, but I can try, and I do recall that I liked that location better than Porto Rotondo.  I did try to describe the location of the nicest beach we found. But we didn't make it to enough places to compare all of those. 

The island is bigger than it looks on the map, in terms of how much ground you can reasonably cover from your base... roads were slow-going. We did make it to a few real local towns and one medieval town, as well as several prehistoric sites which we enjoyed very much - but a lot of what's on the north coast of Sardinia is purpose-built tourist development (some for people with yachts) in a beautiful setting. So as long as you are going there to enjoy the island's natural aspects, and not expecting the antiquities and treasures of mainland Italy, or even an island like Corsica, I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## eal (Jun 6, 2008)

As promised here is a brief trip report from my goddaughter:

"We only saw the top (north) half of the Island, so can only speak to that. The very best beaches and natural beauty that we saw was around:
(i) the capo d'orso area (north east coast/costa Smeralda), 
(ii) the capo testa area (near Santa Theresa di Gallura), easily reachable by car from either Olbia or for a longer drive, from Alghero. 
There were also good beaches (one in particular, called La Pelosa) on the coast north of Alghero. 

There are also very good hiking/climbing/outdoor activities available on the North East coast, about half way down- near Cala Ganone. We did a day hike to a great gorge there called Goroppu.

In terms of the cities themselves, there wasn't much to Olbia as a city, whereas Alghero had a bit of life to it and a nice old town to walk around. 

The rest of the time we stayed away from big cities, so not sure about the others. As for local color- not sure. I think Cagliari in the south is quite cosmopolitan, but we didn't get that far. The most untouristy parts are definately inland, but dont expect anyone to speak a word of english! 

My best bit of advice of all is that you really need a car to see the best of the island. Without one you definately miss out on all the best sights as public transport isn't great, and many of the places worth seeing are a way off from the main cities." 

I hope this is helpful


----------



## trish fish (Jun 13, 2008)

*Sardinia*

 We were in Baii de Sardinia last month - Hotel Porto Piccolo - and were very disappointed so much so that as the weather was appalling we booked ourselves on an Easyjet flight back to the UK 4 days early!!

If you do go to Sardinia, especially the Costa Smerelda, make sure that you go in the full season, July to end of August, as some of the shops, hotels and restaurants will not be open for business.  On our resort, there were no facilities except the swimming pool, even the restaurant was not open and the so called bar closed at 2100 hours.


----------

